# Its Decided!



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

RVLG329fbh said:


> Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
> Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
> I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park
> 
> ...


Never been there but have a great time....

Would love to see pics of the 329FBH! sorry to derail the topic so quickly


----------



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
> Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
> I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park
> 
> ...


Never been there but have a great time....

Would love to see pics of the 329FBH! sorry to derail the topic so quickly








[/quote]

No problem
Heres a link to some photos its a 2009
http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525521831_8DTRh


----------



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

We have been there several times with our kids (11, 8, 2, 9 mos.)...if the pool is open they will love it! Good biking/hiking areas and not too hot yet. Have not camped with an RV yet, but hopefully soon!

Enjoy and have an awesome weekend!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

RVLG329fbh said:


> Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
> Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
> I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park
> 
> ...










Have fun and don't forget the camera as we







pictures









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great one!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

RVLG329fbh said:


> Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
> Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
> I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park
> 
> ...


How did the trip turn out??


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

RVLG329fbh said:


> Our family has decided to go to Roman Nose State park for our first outing in the trailer.
> Hope its fun. Has anyone been there recently?
> I have a 5yr old and 2yr old. Both boys (Hope they don't wreck the park
> 
> ...


Never been there but have a great time....

Would love to see pics of the 329FBH! sorry to derail the topic so quickly








[/quote]

No problem
Heres a link to some photos its a 2009
http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525521831_8DTRh
[/quote]

Sweet







, I checked







out your site nice pictures kiddos are cute too.Just move in and enjoy.







jan


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang it,i knew i should have waited for the 09' models to come out. Trade?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

puffer said:


> Dang it,i knew i should have waited for the 09' models to come out. Trade?


Don't worry, his 09' is already dated by the 10's.


----------

